

Twitter converts the string 'hashtag' in its URLs - flexxaeon

I follow several 'hashtag related' accounts for the sake of my web app. Came across the user @hashtag https://twitter.com/hashtag<p>Tried to see their followers: https://twitter.com/hashtag/followers
redirects to https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/?q=%23followers<p>Clicked: https://twitter.com/hashtag/following
and got https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/?q=%23following<p>https://twitter.com/hashtag/lists worked as expected (huh?)<p>mobile.twitter.com URLs do not follow this behavior though<p>Is this a Twitter account?<p>(edited for grammar)
======
jotato
I don't know if it is an account, but it looks like going to
<http://twitter.com/hashtag/following> SEARCHES for the hashtag #following.
Perhaps it is a shortcut for searching for a hashtag, and they registered the
"account" so no one can break it

~~~
flexxaeon
@hashtag is an account - and yes possibly created to avoid breaking. But then
I wonder why it doesn't follow the same pattern on mobile.

it equates to visiting twitter.com/#following which meant it was searching the
url string for the term 'hashtag'. similar to how twitter.com/search/whatever
will lead you right to a search.

Visiting twitter.com/search/hashtag will lead you into a search for 'hashtag',
but twitter.com/search/#hashtag will take you to the search homepage

